# StP needs more comedy



## DregeDE (May 4, 2013)




----------



## DregeDE (May 4, 2013)




----------



## dharma bum (May 4, 2013)

If you have a donkey, and I have a rooster, and your donkey bites my rooster's feet off, what do you have?

.......two feet of my cock in your ass!


----------



## DregeDE (May 4, 2013)

dharma bum said:


> If you have a donkey, and I have a rooster, and your donkey bites my rooster's feet off, what do you have?
> 
> .......two feet of my cock in your ass!


----------



## Odin (May 4, 2013)

my jokes arent funny...

edit again... yea I wrote some stuff about labia here earlier... and then thought it was stupid... cuz of bambi... >.> but yea... the delivery was wrong... >.> lol

but yea ladies totally... your vaginas are awesome...

<3+

see how I edit a lot? y'all should reread my posts...hah ... >.>  then we could all be in OCD Heaven.


----------



## crow jane (May 4, 2013)

I lol'd at thread title


----------



## DregeDE (May 4, 2013)




----------



## DregeDE (May 4, 2013)

There was supposed to be a strong emphasis on images in this thread. Than suggestion never quite made the final cut of my original post much to my disappointment, alas I think we will pull through this.


----------



## crow jane (May 5, 2013)




----------



## crow jane (May 5, 2013)




----------



## ped (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Tude (May 5, 2013)

some naughtiness, but the laughter is hilarious


----------



## DregeDE (May 5, 2013)

Lovely list ped.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 5, 2013)

Ha


----------



## DregeDE (May 5, 2013)




----------



## KnowOneGnome (May 6, 2013)

Random FB posting I happened across
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Death-is-the-End-of-Life-not-the-reLationship/447210615330005

So you're telling me all this time there's been a community of necrophiliacs?! Come on someone should have told me!



*Death is the End of Life ,not the reLationship*
Community
Page: 1,709 like this


----------



## purr (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Odin (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Odin (May 6, 2013)

400 × 320 - demotivate.me





The war wages on.


----------



## DregeDE (May 9, 2013)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh4e5j9sgQpU58omZO

Click it, StP don't support this video profile.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mongo (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Hylyx (May 20, 2013)




----------



## deleted user (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## purr (Jul 6, 2013)

Shout-out to sidewalks, for keeping me off the streets.


----------



## DregeDE (Jul 6, 2013)

purr said:


> Shout-out to sidewalks, for keeping me off the streets.


Thats the funniest thing posted in here yet!


----------



## purr (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Hylyx (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## East (Nov 8, 2013)

purr said:


>



Here's mine


----------

